# Finnally drew a tag&#x1f62e;



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

Well I'm new to actually "joining" the forum. I have used it for awhile to check out the fishing section. 
But with quite a few points finnally drew a lim.ent elk tag wasatch... im estatic and as i looked at past forums i don't know if i dare ask for spots or canyons to start scouting..haha sounds like the wasatch is a touchy subject 
Any help appreciated its an early rifle tag. I'll follow up with scouting tips and story as the season moves along. 
Thanks all


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's not so much that the Wasatch unit is a "touchy subject" It's been seen many times over that the first post of a member is asking for places to find critters. 


An introduction of yourself, and your interests are a good way to start out and comment on a few posts before throwing out a help wanted sign. Just saying.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> It's not so much that the Wasatch unit is a "touchy subject" It's been seen many times over that the first post of a member is asking for places to find critters.
> 
> An introduction of yourself, and your interests are a good way to start out and comment on a few posts before throwing out a help wanted sign. Just saying.


+1


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the tag!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on the tag! Should be a great hunt. Keep us updated on your scouting and the results of your hunt. Fun for all of us to share in your anticipated success.


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

Thank you for the congrats.. sorry I'm not all keen on the rules etcetera here.. well about me i lovvee fishing, I've done a few general season hunts for deer, usually just meat bucks, but wonderful memories with family. So I'm really pumped to draw a limited entry tag, im not overly picky about getting an elk with a certian size, i just want to have a great hunt, good memories for me and my family especially as i introduce 2 young niefiews into hunting for this trip. Taxadermist it would be good to know ideas on cost and pics of some of your work if i get a bull worth it ill do a full shoulder mount. 
Thanks all
Like i said I'm new here so just looking for pointers, I've tried the general elk hunt years ago with no luck. Hoping a limited entry will be different.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Congratulations on the tag, it’ll be a fun hunt.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Only pointers I can give you is to scout, spend as much time on the mountain learning as you can.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

How are we supposed to know your not a spy?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*you're


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

colorcountrygunner said:


> How are we supposed to know your not a spy?


Or maybe he's an anti and wants to learn where our spots are so he can ruin them...?


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

That's it....I'm a real spy, ya all figured it out.. actually its a spy for dnr.. this is how they count the elk numbers on the wasatch for distributing out tags.. based on the coments here, haha
No really i was just hoping to share my scouting experience and the hunt as it goes along and thought some might enjoy it. 
( do anti hunters actually go ruin people's areas/ hunts? If so i sure would love to encounter them in the middle of the woods!)


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Diyhntr44 said:


> That's it....I'm a real spy, ya all figured it out.. actually its a spy for dnr.. this is how they count the elk numbers on the wasatch for distributing out tags.. based on the coments here, haha
> No really i was just hoping to share my scouting experience and the hunt as it goes along and thought some might enjoy it.
> ( do anti hunters actually go ruin people's areas/ hunts? If so i sure would love to encounter them in the middle of the woods!)


Nice man, I'd love to read and follow along on your adventures!

I actually got my first experience of hunter harassment this year while turkey hunting. It was early morning, had a couple toms responding to my hen calls and moving in closer. I was setup right below where I know they roost, couple hundred yards below the ridge.

Out of nowhere, this lady from up on the ridge started screaming every time a gobble would happen or if I did a hen call. This continued for about ten minutes, the turkey had all gone quit so I decided to make my move up to the ridge to give her a piece of my mind. Got to within 100 yards of her and her husband, they saw me coming and jumped into their side by side and took off.

I sat there for about twenty minutes just thinking about the entire thing, then decided to try the hen call again and got a response right away but the turkey wouldn't come in. Decided to run and gun with my bow and missed my shot.


----------



## NH Hunter (Feb 4, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on the tag. I'm still waiting. I have 20 UT LE Elk points now and I think I still have a couple years to wait, minimum, for the MZ tag I'm looking for. I missed a few years, not paying attention to deadlines or I would be the max points dude for the unit I would like to draw. I'll keep tryin' unless I'm dyin'......which could happen before I draw. I will be hunting CO this year, hopefully a GMU 27 MZ tag if the draw works out. I could have a point going into the CO draw this year but I was so PO'd when CO required a NR small game hunting license to put in for the draw that I decided not to send them any extra money last year, just to get a point. Sound familiar? So now that's two small game licenses for western states that I won't use plus a CO fishing license I won't use. Those are on top of rising tag prices. It's getting really expensive to hunt as a NR just about everywhere out west. I'll never draw a MI elk tag and I can't spring for one of those auction tags. Enough whining from me. Have a great hunt. The first place in UT I heard about was in the Wasatch unit and that was what got me started putting in for points back in the 90's. Good luck!


----------



## jmcgrew (Sep 21, 2018)

I drew the LE Archery Tag for this Unit and have a bunch of work to do scouting the area. I've never hunted this unit so I'm not even sure where to start as well.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Utah's hunt planner for the unit and season drawn has lots of valuable information on starting points, elk numbers, etc.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Good luck on your hunt. It should be a good time, with them rutting. My little brother drew the late Wasatch tag this year, so we will be out late looking for the leftovers. We have had pretty good success on this unit. I had the late tag 3 years ago and got a 355 on opening morning, my dad had it last year and he got a 325 on opening night. With elk all I can say, is to get high and glass and find them, if you don't see them, move on. It will be awesome to call one in. Best of luck to you. Cheers!!


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

Thanks all for the tips, im way stoked...I've already started scouting out roads, drainages to get to. Just hope I'm looking in the right areas. And even caught a couple of great trout on the first trip.. haha 
Any tips greatly appreciated.
And hopefully i can return the favor to someone in the future.


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

Well got out for a couple days for an early scout, mainly to learn roads. Finally did see a few cows with calfs up high in the current creek area, no big heards or bulls, so any ideas on where the bulls would be at in antler growth this early? 
Also thinking of scouting out the south side of strawberry next. Any recommendations? 
This is already getting exciting and i haven't even seen a bull yet..haha
Being hopeful i can find good elk areas and possibly set up a trail camera.... any advice on reasonable trail cameras that are good and don't break the bank? 
Thanks all


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't expect to find big herds this time of year. You'll find cow/calf pairs and small groups scattered around with bulls in bachelor herds of 2-20 +/- some. 

Look at mid to high elevations with good water sources and mixed conifers, aspens and oaks.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh
Where there's elk they are herded up!

I've be watching a group on a CWMU that is topping 70 head of cows and calves.

There's over a 100 head together on the south Skyline drive in a single canyon.


----------



## tmitty (Jun 22, 2020)

What are the season dates for your hunt? I drew the archery tag (8/15 - 9/11). I created an account and posted something similar, and got put in my place. I get it, no one wants to give hard earned info out for free, but some people on here can be jerks about it. I've been out scouting a few times and got into elk and sign everywhere I've been so far. I'd be willing to trade some info with you. Send me a PM.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not entirely disregard cow sightings. Come September, where you find cows the bulls won't be far behind....


----------



## tmitty (Jun 22, 2020)

I guess I can't respond to your PM until I get a few more posts under my belt... Standby


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

Well scouting trips have been slow unfortunately i had some unexpected health issues rear their heads, hoping to get out this weekend, 
Does anyone know how far up (heading west) you can go on the strawberry river road? It looks like its still all washed out from the dollar ridge fire.


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

Shout out to all that PM me on this thread. Update; so far have spent over 20 days scouting, learning roads and trails, Putting out trail cameras. 
Have found some great areas with lots of elk, got some ok bulls on camera. Not many over the 310- 320 mark. But jumped a couple bulls that will definitely push the 340 mark.... so who knows how the hunt will pan out, vut definitely starting to see some bigger bulls show up. As of last weekend bulls started rubbing off velvet, and going hard horned...seems early to me, especially in this heat. 
Again thanks to all for the info on this hunt/ unit!!


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

*Finnally drew a tag, wasatch*

Is anyone even still following this post.... i got one :-0


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Diyhntr44 said:


> Is anyone even still following this post.... i got one :-0


Do tell!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We love follow ups. Several come on the forum ask for help and disappear. Please post the details. Always good to see the harvest.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yes - congrats on your bull. When you stated that you weren't really concerned on size early in your posts, I thought "he'll have no problems getting an elk". Please share the story and a photo or 2. Everyone likes a good story!


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

In the process of writing it up, how the heck do you put pics on here from a phone?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Click the paperclip icon in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

*Finnally drew a tag*

&#128578;


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

that pic is not going to cut it


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

...WAITING....


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

*Finnally drew a tag*

:-0 .....


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

what's that??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

*Finnally drew a tag*

Mmm


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like this Diyhntr44 guy  IMO, best "new member" we've had in years.



-DallanC


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

*Finnally drew a tag..........*

&#128513;&#128558;&#128558;&#128513;


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kooool, ya got one with 2 devils horns


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m happy you got one but these partial pictures are honestly about to make me lose interest. You’re like that chick in high school that always promises to put out but the most you ever get is over the pants stuff. I gotta walk away at some point 😂


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

How long are you gonna drag this out pal??


----------



## Diyhntr44 (May 21, 2020)

*Finnally drew a tag*

Nom, nom nom...&#128513;


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is my new favorite thread. 

Keep it up, I love it! Pure genius


----------

